# رسائل السيدة العذراء للبشرية بميدجوريه



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2011)

*رسالة 2 مايو 2011​
أبنائى الأعزاء؛ إن الإله الأبّ يُرسلُني لكم لأريكم طريقِ النجاة، لأنه يَرْغبُ يا أبنائى فى إنْقاذكم وليس فى أن يُدينَكم. لِهذا أنا أجْمعُكم حولي كأمّ، لأنى بحبِّي الأموميِ أَرْيد أن أسَاعَدَكم فى أن تَكُونَ متحررين مِنْ وساخات الماضي وللبَدْء بالعَيْش ثانية وبشكل مختلف. 

إنى أَدْعوكم للقيامة في إبنِي. أنه بالإعترافِ بالخطايا تتخلون عن كُلّ شيءَ قد أبعدَكم عنْ إبنِي وقد جَعلَ حياتَكَم فارغةَ وفاشلةَ. 

قُولْوا 'نعم' للأبِّ من قلوبِكم وابَدأَوا طريقِ الخلاص الذى يدْعوكم إليه الآب من خلال الروحِ القدس. 

شكراً لكم. 

إنى أَصلّي للرب خاصة من أجل الرعاة (الكهنة) لأجل أن يُسَاعَدَهم لِيَكُونوا بِجانبكم بكل قلوبِهم

http://www.medjugorje.org/*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مايو 2011)

نعـــــــــــم يارب
بين يداك اسلم قلبي وحياتي
فقودها انت كحسب ارادتك وارشدها لطريق الخلاص
لا تتركني كحسب ارادتي ولا شهوات قلبي 
لا اريد الحريه مادم فيها البعد عنك والهلاك الابدي
اقتحم يا سيدي المخلص حياتي واملك عليها وخلصني
فلو أصبحت عبداً لك الان فهذا يعني إني سأعيش حراً للابد

صلواتك عنا يا والده الاله الحنون
القديسه العظيمه مريم البتول
وبشفاعه كل مصاف القديسين
امين

كل الشكر لك استاذي الغالي
علي الرساله
يسوع يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
صلواتك من اجلي


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> نعـــــــــــم يارب
> بين يداك اسلم قلبي وحياتي
> فقودها انت كحسب ارادتك وارشدها لطريق الخلاص
> لا تتركني كحسب ارادتي ولا شهوات قلبي
> ...



*الرب يبارك عمرك ويفرح قلبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/tUZ0Ybhw/____.html​*


----------



## white.angel (3 مايو 2011)

*كم هى رساله معزيه ....
تعطى رجاءً لليائسين وعزاءً للحزانى
ولكن صلاتى ان يفتح الرب اذاننا وعيوننا لنستمع ونقرأ
ويعطينا قلبً يشعر بصدق هذه الرساله 
فقد اقترب مجئ الرب وعلينا ان نستعد وهو دائماً يرشدنا 
ويحدثنا ويحاول لاخر وقت اجتذابنا اليه وانتشالنا من الطريق الذى نسلك*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> إنى أَصلّي للرب خاصة من أجل الرعاة (الكهنة) لأجل أن يُسَاعَدَهم لِيَكُونوا بِجانبكم بكل قلوبِهم*


*نحتاج حقاً الى صلاتك عنا يا ام النور

شكراً استاذ صوت صارخ
ربنا يفرح قلبك....*


----------



## soso a (5 مايو 2011)

يا أم النور اذكرينا امام عرش النعمه 

شكراً ليك يا استاذ


----------



## محب مايكل (15 مايو 2011)

معليش اخوي صوت صارخ اقول رايي

لكن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لم تعتمد هذه الظهورات كظهورات رسمية

انا لا اعلم لكن  احيانا هذه الظهورات تصحبها رسائل لا اعتقد من الحكمة القول انها من والدة الاله , لا اقصد ظهور البوسنة ولكن 

اذكر احد المواضيع تتكلم عن ظهور مريم لامراة برازيلية وقولها ان كرسي بطرس من سيتولاه هو ضد المسيح بعد البابا بندكتس

لهذا من وجهة نظري الشخصية 

انا اعترض على نقل ظهورات غير معترف بها من الكنيسة لما فيه احيانا من خوف من ان تكون تلك الظهورات غير حقيقية 

مارايك ؟


----------



## السـامرية (15 مايو 2011)

*اذكرينا امام عرش النعمة امى الغالية
احنا محتاجينها قووووووووى الايام دى
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مايو 2011)

محب مايكل قال:


> معليش اخوي صوت صارخ اقول رايي
> 
> لكن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لم تعتمد هذه الظهورات كظهورات رسمية
> 
> ...



*أى رساله تخالف ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس لا يجب أن نهتم بها

هناك رسائل فى كافة انحاء العالم .... ولم تعترف بها الكنيسة الكاثولكية ولا الأرثذوكسية ...... لا لشئ إلا للخوف .... لذا تترك الأمر للمؤمنين .... من شاء أن يصدق فاليصدق ... ومن شاء أن يرفض فاليرفض   *


----------



## محب مايكل (15 مايو 2011)

كلامك منطقي اخوي صارخ

شكرا لك على الترجمة والمجهود

واطلب من ام الله ان تصلي من اجلنا لنكون اكثر قربا من ابنها يسوع المسيح


تحياتي لك


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 مايو 2011)

*يا ام النور اذكرين امام عرش النعمة 
ميرسي على الرسالة استاذي
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## مرمرين (24 مايو 2011)

يا امنا العذراءكلامك فى القلب وتعلمين اننا نحبك


----------



## مرمرين (24 مايو 2011)

امنا العذراء اريد ان اكون معكى فى الفردوس ىارب امين


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2011)

*رسالة 25 مايو 2011​
أبنائى الأعزاء! صلاتي اليوم لكم جميعا, لكل الذين ينشدون نعمةَ التوبة. 
انكم تقرعون بابِ قلبِي، لكن بدون رجاء ولا صلوات وبدون سر المصالحةِ مَع الله. 
اتركوا الخطية واختاروا القداسة يا صغارى. بهذه الطريقة فقط أستَطِيِعُ أن أسَاعَدَكُم، فاسْمعُ صلواتَكَم واتوسل متشفعة أمام العلي. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2011)

*رسال 2 يونيو 2011 لميرجانا​
أبنائى الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم للصلاةِ لأجل أولئك الذين لمَ يتَعرّفوا على محبِّة الرب، إن كان عليكم أَنْ تَنْظرواَ في قلوبِكَم لكنتم فْهمُتم أَنِّني أتكلّمُ عن كثيرين  مِنْكمِ. بقلبِ مفتوحِ اسْألُوا أنفسكم بصدق إن كنتم تُريدَوا الإله الحيّ أم تُريدُون إزالته وتَعِيشُون كما تُريدُون. 
إنظرْوا حولكم يا صغارى وانظروا إلى أين العالم يَمضى، إن العالم يُفكّرُ فى عَمَل كُلّ شيءِ بدون الأبِّ، ويَتجوّلُ في ظلمِة الإغراءِ. 
إنى أَقدم لكم نور الحقيقةِ والروحِ القدس. 
طبقاً لخطةِ الرب أنا مَعكم لأعينكم ليَكُونَ إبنُي لكم، ليكون صليبه وقيامته لكم ، لتكون لكم غلبة في قلوبِكَم. 
إنى كأمّ أَرْيد وأَصلّي من أجل اتحادكم بإبنِي وبمهامة. 
أَنا مَعكم؛ انتم تُقرّرُون. 
شكراً لكم.

http://www.medjugorje.org/



[YOUTUBE]2m1LIiqooFY[/YOUTUBE]​
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2011)

*رسالة 25 يونيو 2011​
أبنائى الأعزاء! قدموا الشكرا مَعي للعلي لوجودى مَعكم. إن قلبي فرح بمراقبُة الحبَّ والفرح بكونكم تعيشون رسائلِي. كثيرين مِنْكم قد استجاب، لَكنِّي أَنتظرُ وأُريدُ أن تستيقظ مِنْ نومِ الشكِّ كُلّ القلوب التي نَامتْ. 
صِغارى، أقتربوا أكثر من قلبِي الغير دنس كي أستطيع أَنْ أَقُودَكم جميعا نحو الأبدية. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2011)

الله 
الرساله دى معزيه قوى 

مشكور يا استاذ ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2011)

*رسالة 25 يوليو 2011​
أبنائى الأعزاء! ليكن هذا الوقتِ يَكُونُ لَكم وقت صلاةِ وصمتِ. أريحوا اجسادكَم وارواحَكَم، ليَكُونا في محبِّة الرب. اسمحْوا لي يا صغارى بقيَاْدَتكم، افْتحُو قلوبَكَم إلى الروحِ القدس كي يُزهر فيكم كُلّ بر ويُثمرُ مائة ضعف. إبدأْوا وأنهِوا اليومَ بالصلاةِ من القلبِ. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رسالة سّيدتنا إلى ميرجانا فى الثاني من أغسطس 2011​
"أبنائى الأعزاء؛ أدعوكم اليوم لأن تولدَوا من جديد بالصلاةِ ومن خلال الروحِ القدس، أدعوكم لأَنْ تصبحَوا شعب جدّيد مَع إبنِي؛ شعب يَعْرف أنّه إن فَقد الرب فَقد نفسه؛ شعب يَعْرف أنّه مَع الله، وعلى الرغم مِنْ كُلّ الآلام والتجارب، إلا أنه آمن وناجى. 
إنى أَدْعوكم للتَجَمُّع فى عائلةِ الرب وأَنْ تتقوّوا بقوّةِ الأبَ. 
أنكم كأفراد يا صغارى لا تَستطيعُوا إيقاْف الشرِّ الذي يُريدُ البَدْء بالتحُكْم في هذا العالمِ وفى تَحْطيمه. لكن طبقاً لإرادةِ الرب، سويا مَع إبنِي بإمانكِم أَنْ تُغيّرَوا كُلّ شيءَ وأن تَشفوا العالمَ. 
إنى أَدْعوكم للصَلاة بكُلّ قلوبكَم من أجل رعاتكَم، لأن إبنَي إختارَهم. 
شكراً لكم.*


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جدا للرساله الجميله
السلام لك يا مريم
ربنا يباركك أخى الغالى​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*رسالة 2 سبتمبر سنة 2011 لميرجانا​"أبنائى الأعزاء؛ بكُلّ قلبي وبنفس ممتلئة بالإيمانِ والحبِّ بالأبِّ السماويِ، أعطيتُكم إبنَي, وها أنا أعطيه لكم مرة أخرى. لقد أحضركم إبني، أناس من كل العالمِ، لتعْرِفوا الإله الحقيقى الوحيدِ ولتعرفوا محبّته. 
لقد وجهكم فى طريقَ الحق وجَعلَكم إخوةَ وأخواتَ, لهذا لا تضلوا يا ابنائى، لا تغْلقُوا قلوبَكَم أمام ذلك الحقِ, أمام الرجاء والمحبِّة. 
إن كُلّ شيء حولكم يَعْبرُ وكُلّ شيءُ يَتفكّكُ، فقط يتبقى مجد الرب. لهذا، تخلوا عن كُلّ شيءَ يُبعدُكم عنْ الرب. أعبدوه هو فقط، لأنه هو الإله الحقيقي الوحيد. 
ها أنا مَعكم وسَأَبْقى مَعكم. 
إنى أَصلّي بصفة خاصة من أجل الرعاة بإِنَّ يَكُونوا ممثلين جديرَين لإبنِي وأن يرشدوكم بحبِّ في طّريق الحق. 
شكراً لكم.

http://www.medjugorje.org/

*


----------



## geegoo (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا أبي الحبيب ....
ربنا يعطينا نعمة التوبة و الرجوع اليه ....


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رسالة 25 سبتمبر 2011​
أبنائى الأعزاء! إنى أَدْعوكم، لأن هذا الوقتِ الّذي سَيَكُونُ لكم جميعا, وقت شَهادَة. أنتم، الذين تَعِيشُون في حبِّ الله وقد اختبرتم عطاياه، تشْهدُون لهم بكلماتِكَم وحياتِكَم حتى يكُونوا لبهجةِ ولتشجيعِ الآخرين علي الإيمانِ. 
أنا مَعكم واتشفع لكم دوما أمام الله لكم جميعا بأنّ يَكُون إيمانِكَم دائماً حيَّ ومفرح، وفي حبِّ الله. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*


----------



## white.angel (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*صلى لاجلنا دائماً يا ام النور ... *
*حتى يكمل الهنا جهادنا بسلام ... *
*ويعطينا قوه وشجاعه ونصره وصبر واحتمال ... *
*امين ..*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رسالة 2 أكتوبر 2011 إلى ميرجانا​أبنائى الأعزاء؛ اليوم أيضاً يَدْعوكم قلبي الأمومي  إلى الصلاةِ، إلى علاقتِكَم الشخصيةِ مَع الرب، الأبّ، إلى فرحة الصلاةِ فيه. الرب، الأبّ, لَيسَ بعيدَ عنكم ولَيسَ مجهولاً لكم. لقد كَشفَ نفسه لكم من خلال إبنِي وأعطاَكم حياةَ التي هى إبنُي. لهذا يا أبنائى لا تستسلموا للإغراءاتِ التي تُريدُ فَصْلكم عنْ الرب، الأبّ. 
صلّوا! لا تُحاولْوا ان يكون لكم عائلِات ومجتمعاتِ ليس هو فيها. 
صلّوا! صلّوا بأنّ تنغمر قلوبَكَم بالصلاح الذي يأتى فقط مِنْ إبنِي، الذى هو صلاح صادق. فقط القلوب الممَتلئه بالصلاح هى التى تستطيع أَنْ تَفْهمَ وتَقْبلَ الرب الأبّ.
أننى سَأُواصلُ ارشادكم. 
إنى أُناشدُكم بصفة خاصّة أَنْ لا تَدينوا رعاتكَم.... أبنائى، هَلْ نْسيتم أنّ الرب الأب هو اذى دْعاهم؟ 
صلّوا! شكراً لكم.

قالَت ميرجانا: أننى لم اقُل أيّ شئَ قبل ذلك، لَكنَّ هل تدركون يا إخوتى وأخواتى أن والدة الإله مَعنا؟ لابد أن يسأل كُلّ واحد نفسه: "هَلْ أنا مستحقّ هذا؟" 
إننى أَقُولُ هذا لأنه من الصعبُ لي أَنْ أراها متألّمة، لأن كُلّ واحد منّا يُريد معجزة، لكنه لا يُريدُ عَمَل معجزة في نفسه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*رسالة 2 نوفمبر 2011​
أبنائى الأعزاء، إن الآبّ لمَ يتَركَكم  لأنفسكم. إن محبته لا حدود لها، المحبّة التي تجْلبُني إليكم لأعينكم على التَعْرف عليه، لكي تستطيعوا جميعا من خلال إبنِي أَنْ تَدْعونه يا "أبَّانا" من كل قلوبِكم وحتى تستطيعوا أَنْ تَكُونَوا افراد في عائلةِ الرب. 
ومع ذلك يا صغارى لا تنْسوا أنكم لَسْتَ في هذا في العالمِ فقط من أجل أنفسكم، ولا أنّني ادْعوكم هنا من أجلكم أنتم فقط. إن الذين يَتْبعون إبنَي يُفكّرُون فى أَخِّوة المسيح كأنفسِهم ولا يَعْرفونَ الأنانيةَ. لِهذا أَود أنّ تَكُونُوا ضياء إبنِي لكُلّ الذين لمَ يتَعرّفَوا على الآبِّ, ولكُلّ التائهين في ظلمِة الخطية واليأسِ والألمِ والوحدةِ, فأُنيرُوا الطريقَ وبهذا تكونوا بحياتِكَم قَدْ أريتموهم محبَّة الرب. 
أَنا مَعكم, وإن فْتحتم قلوبَكَ فسَأَقُودُكم. 
أَدْعوكم مرة أخرى: صلّوا من أجل رعاتكَم. 
شكراً لكم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*
رسالة 25 نوفمبر 2011​أبنائى الأعزاء! اريد اليوم أن إعْطيكم أملَ وفرحة. كُلّ شيء حولكم يا صغارى يَقُودُكم نحو الأمور الدنيويةِ لَكنِّي أَرْيد أن أقودَكم نحو زمن النعمةِ، لكي من خلال هذا الزمن تَكُونوا جميعاً أقرب لإبنِي، حتى يُمْكِنُه أَنْ يَوجهكم نحو محبِّته وحياتِه الأبديّةِ، التى يَشتاقُ إليها كُلّ قلب. صلوا يا صغارى, وليكن هذا الوقتِ لَكم زمن نعمة لنفوسكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*

*رسالة 2 ديسمبر 2011 لميرجانا​أبنائى الأعزاء، كأمّ ها أنا مَعكم لكي بحبِّي وصلاتِي ومثالِي قَدْ أُساعدُكم فى أَنْ تُصبحَوا بذار المستقبلِ , بذار سَتَنْمو لشجرة قويّة وتنَشر اغصانها في كافة أنحاء العالم. لَأن عليكم أَنْ تصبحَوا بذار المستقبلِ, بذار المحبِّة، تناشدُون الأبَّ ليغُفْر لكم أخطائِكَم التى اقترفتموها حتى الآن. أبنائى، فقط القلب النقى، الغير مقيد بالخطايا، يُستطيع أَنْ يَفْتحَ نفسه وفقط بأعينَ صادقةَ يستطيع أَنْ يرى الطريقَ الذي أَرْيد أن أقودَكم فيه. عندما تدركون هذا سَتُدركُون محبَّة الرب, ذلك سُيَعطي (كعطية) لكم. حينئذ سَتَعطونه (كعطية) للآخرين كبذرة حبِّ. شكراً لكم.

رسالة 25 ديسمبر 2011​أبنائى الأعزاء! اليوم أيضاً ، أَحْملُ إبنَي يسوع فى ذراعيى إليكم، لإعْطيكم سلامِه. صلّوا يا صغارى، واشهدوا لكي يَسُودُ في كُلّ قلب، لَيسَ السلام الإنسانيَ بل سلامَ الرب، الذي لا يستطيع أحد أَنْ يُزيله. أنه ذلك السلامِ في القلبِ الذي يَعطيع الرب لأولئك الذين يَحبُّهم. بمعموديتِكَم أنتم جميعا, عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ مدعوون بالأسم ومحبوبِين، لهذا اشهدوا وصلّوا لتَكُونوا يداي الممتدةَ إلى هذا العالمِ الذي يَتُوقُ للرب وللسلام. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2012)

*رسالة 25 يناير 2012​أبنائى الأعزاء! بفرح أَدْعوكم اليوم أيضاً لفَتْح قلوبِكَم وللإستِماع إلى ندائِي. ثانية، أنى أَريد جذبكم أقربَ إلى قلبِي الطاهرً، حيث سَتَجِدُون مأوى وسلامَ. إفتحْوا نفوسكم إلى الصلاةِ حتى تُصير فرحة لَكم. من خلال الصلاةِ سَيهبكم العلى وفرةَ من النعمِ وانت سَتُصبحُون يداى الممددوةَ في هذا العالمِ القلقِ الذي يَشتاقُ إلى السلامِ. صِغارى، بحياتِكَم وَشْهادُة إيمانكم والَصلّاة سينمو الإيمانِ يوماً بعد يوم في قلوبِكَم. أَنا مَعكم. شكراً لأستجابتكم لندائِي.

رسالة 2 فبراير 2012 لميرجانا​أبنائى الأعزاء؛ أَنى مَعكم لوقت طويل وحاليا ولمدّة طويلة وأنا أُشير لكم إلى حضورِ الرب وإلى حبّه الغير الغير محدود الذي أَرْغبُ منكم جميعا أن تتَعْرفوا عليه. وأنتم يا أبنائى تواصلون بأَنْ تَظلوا صمّ وعميان بينما تَنْظرُون إلى العالمِ الذى حولكم ولا تُريدُون أن ترُوا أين تذْهبُون بدون إبنِي. أنكم تَتْركُونه, وهو مصدرُ كُلّ النِعَم. أنكم تنصتون إلىّ عندما أَتكلّمُ معكم لكن قلوبَكَم مغْلقُة ولا تَسْمعُوني. أنكم لا تَصلّون إلى الروحِ القدس كى ينيركم. 
ابنائى ... لقد جاءَ الكبرياء كى يملك. أُشيرُ عليكم بالتواضعَ. ابنائى، تذكّرُوا أنّ النفس المتواضعة فقط هى التى تُشرق بالنقاوةِ والجمالِ لأنها تَعرّفَت على محبِّة الرب, فقط النفس المتواضعه تُصبحُ سماءاً، لأن إبنَي يكون فيها. شكراً لكم. 
مرة أخرى أُناشدُكم الصَلاة من أجل أولئك الذين أختارهم إبنِي, أولئك هم رعاتكَم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2012)

*رسالة 25 سبتمبر 2011​
أبنائى الأعزاء! إنى أَدْعوكم، لأن هذا الوقتِ الّذي سَيَكُونُ لكم جميعا, وقت شَهادَة. أنتم، الذين تَعِيشُون في حبِّ الله وقد اختبرتم عطاياه، تشْهدُون لهم بكلماتِكَم وحياتِكَم حتى يكُونوا لبهجةِ ولتشجيعِ الآخرين علي الإيمانِ. 
أنا مَعكم واتشفع لكم دوما أمام الله لكم جميعا بأنّ يَكُون إيمانِكَم دائماً حيَّ ومفرح، وفي حبِّ الله. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة 2 أكتوبر 2011 إلى ميرجانا​
أبنائى الأعزاء؛ اليوم أيضاً يَدْعوكم قلبي الأمومي  إلى الصلاةِ، إلى علاقتِكَم الشخصيةِ مَع الرب، الأبّ، إلى فرحة الصلاةِ فيه. الرب، الأبّ, لَيسَ بعيدَ عنكم ولَيسَ مجهولاً لكم. لقد كَشفَ نفسه لكم من خلال إبنِي وأعطاَكم حياةَ التي هى إبنُي. لهذا يا أبنائى لا تستسلموا للإغراءاتِ التي تُريدُ فَصْلكم عنْ الرب، الأبّ. 
صلّوا! لا تُحاولْوا ان يكون لكم عائلِات ومجتمعاتِ ليس هو فيها. 
صلّوا! صلّوا بأنّ تنغمر قلوبَكَم بالصلاح الذي يأتى فقط مِنْ إبنِي، الذى هو صلاح صادق. فقط القلوب الممَتلئه بالصلاح هى التى تستطيع أَنْ تَفْهمَ وتَقْبلَ الرب الأبّ.
أننى سَأُواصلُ ارشادكم. 
إنى أُناشدُكم بصفة خاصّة أَنْ لا تَدينوا رعاتكَم.... أبنائى، هَلْ نْسيتم أنّ الرب الأب هو اذى دْعاهم؟ 
صلّوا! شكراً لكم.
قالَت ميرجانا: أننى لم اقُل أيّ شئَ قبل ذلك، لَكنَّ هل تدركون يا إخوتى وأخواتى أن والدة الإله مَعنا؟ لابد أن يسأل كُلّ واحد نفسه: "هَلْ أنا مستحقّ هذا؟" 
إننى أَقُولُ هذا لأنه من الصعبُ لي أَنْ أراها متألّمة، لأن كُلّ واحد منّا يُريد معجزة، لكنه لا يُريدُ عَمَل معجزة في نفسه.

رسالة 25 أكتوبر 2011​
أبنائى الأعزاء! إنى أَنْظرُ إليكم وفي قلوبِكَم فلا أَرى فرح. أود اليوم أن أهبكم فرح القائم من الأموات، حتى يَقُودُكم ويحتضنكم بحبِّه وحنانة. إنى أَحبُّكم وأَصلّي من أجل توبتكم بلا انقطاع أمام إبنِي يسوع. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة 2 نوفمبر 2011​
أبنائى الأعزاء، إن الآبّ لمَ يتَركَكم  لأنفسكم. إن محبته لا حدود لها، المحبّة التي تجْلبُني إليكم لأعينكم على التَعْرف عليه، لكي تستطيعوا جميعا من خلال إبنِي أَنْ تَدْعونه يا "أبَّانا" من كل قلوبِكم وحتى تستطيعوا أَنْ تَكُونَوا افراد في عائلةِ الرب. 
ومع ذلك يا صغارى لا تنْسوا أنكم لَسْتَ في هذا في العالمِ فقط من أجل أنفسكم، ولا أنّني ادْعوكم هنا من أجلكم أنتم فقط. إن الذين يَتْبعون إبنَي يُفكّرُون فى أَخِّوة المسيح كأنفسِهم ولا يَعْرفونَ الأنانيةَ. لِهذا أَود أنّ تَكُونُوا ضياء إبنِي لكُلّ الذين لمَ يتَعرّفَوا على الآبِّ, ولكُلّ التائهين في ظلمِة الخطية واليأسِ والألمِ والوحدةِ, فأُنيرُوا الطريقَ وبهذا تكونوا بحياتِكَم قَدْ أريتموهم محبَّة الرب. 
أَنا مَعكم, وإن فْتحتم قلوبَكَ فسَأَقُودُكم. 
أَدْعوكم مرة أخرى: صلّوا من أجل رعاتكَم. 
شكراً لكم.

رسالة 25 نوفمبر 2011​
أبنائى الأعزاء! اريد اليوم أن إعْطيكم أملَ وفرحة. كُلّ شيء حولكم يا صغارى يَقُودُكم نحو الأمور الدنيويةِ لَكنِّي أَرْيد أن أقودَكم نحو زمن النعمةِ، لكي من خلال هذا الزمن تَكُونوا جميعاً أقرب لإبنِي، حتى يُمْكِنُه أَنْ يَوجهكم نحو محبِّته وحياتِه الأبديّةِ، التى يَشتاقُ إليها كُلّ قلب. صلوا يا صغارى, وليكن هذا الوقتِ لَكم زمن نعمة لنفوسكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.


رسالة 2 ديسمبر 2011 لميرجانا​
أبنائى الأعزاء، كأمّ ها أنا مَعكم لكي بحبِّي وصلاتِي ومثالِي قَدْ أُساعدُكم فى أَنْ تُصبحَوا بذار المستقبلِ , بذار سَتَنْمو لشجرة قويّة وتنَشر اغصانها في كافة أنحاء العالم. لَأن عليكم أَنْ تصبحَوا بذار المستقبلِ, بذار المحبِّة، تناشدُون الأبَّ ليغُفْر لكم أخطائِكَم التى اقترفتموها حتى الآن. أبنائى، فقط القلب النقى، الغير مقيد بالخطايا، يُستطيع أَنْ يَفْتحَ نفسه وفقط بأعينَ صادقةَ يستطيع أَنْ يرى الطريقَ الذي أَرْيد أن أقودَكم فيه. عندما تدركون هذا سَتُدركُون محبَّة الرب, ذلك سُيَعطي (كعطية) لكم. حينئذ سَتَعطونه (كعطية) للآخرين كبذرة حبِّ. شكراً لكم.

رسالة 25 ديسمبر 2011​
أبنائى الأعزاء! اليوم أيضاً ، أَحْملُ إبنَي يسوع فى ذراعيى إليكم، لإعْطيكم سلامِه. صلّوا يا صغارى، واشهدوا لكي يَسُودُ في كُلّ قلب، لَيسَ السلام الإنسانيَ بل سلامَ الرب، الذي لا يستطيع أحد أَنْ يُزيله. أنه ذلك السلامِ في القلبِ الذي يَعطيع الرب لأولئك الذين يَحبُّهم. بمعموديتِكَم أنتم جميعا, عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ مدعوون بالأسم ومحبوبِين، لهذا اشهدوا وصلّوا لتَكُونوا يداي الممتدةَ إلى هذا العالمِ الذي يَتُوقُ للرب وللسلام. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2012)

*رسالة 25 يناير 2012​أبنائى الأعزاء! بفرح أَدْعوكم اليوم أيضاً لفَتْح قلوبِكَم وللإستِماع إلى ندائِي. ثانية، أنى أَريد جذبكم أقربَ إلى قلبِي الطاهرً، حيث سَتَجِدُون مأوى وسلامَ. إفتحْوا نفوسكم إلى الصلاةِ حتى تُصير فرحة لَكم. من خلال الصلاةِ سَيهبكم العلى وفرةَ من النعمِ وانت سَتُصبحُون يداى الممددوةَ في هذا العالمِ القلقِ الذي يَشتاقُ إلى السلامِ. صِغارى، بحياتِكَم وَشْهادُة إيمانكم والَصلّاة سينمو الإيمانِ يوماً بعد يوم في قلوبِكَم. أَنا مَعكم. شكراً لأستجابتكم لندائِي.

رسالة 2 فبراير 2012 لميرجانا​أبنائى الأعزاء؛ أَنى مَعكم لوقت طويل وحاليا ولمدّة طويلة وأنا أُشير لكم إلى حضورِ الرب وإلى حبّه الغير الغير محدود الذي أَرْغبُ منكم جميعا أن تتَعْرفوا عليه. وأنتم يا أبنائى تواصلون بأَنْ تَظلوا صمّ وعميان بينما تَنْظرُون إلى العالمِ الذى حولكم ولا تُريدُون أن ترُوا أين تذْهبُون بدون إبنِي. أنكم تَتْركُونه, وهو مصدرُ كُلّ النِعَم. أنكم تنصتون إلىّ عندما أَتكلّمُ معكم لكن قلوبَكَم مغْلقُة ولا تَسْمعُوني. أنكم لا تَصلّون إلى الروحِ القدس كى ينيركم. 
ابنائى ... لقد جاءَ الكبرياء كى يملك. أُشيرُ عليكم بالتواضعَ. ابنائى، تذكّرُوا أنّ النفس المتواضعة فقط هى التى تُشرق بالنقاوةِ والجمالِ لأنها تَعرّفَت على محبِّة الرب, فقط النفس المتواضعه تُصبحُ سماءاً، لأن إبنَي يكون فيها. شكراً لكم. 
مرة أخرى أُناشدُكم الصَلاة من أجل أولئك الذين أختارهم إبنِي, أولئك هم رعاتكَم.

رسالة 25 فبراير 2012​أبنائى الأعزاء! في هذا الوقتِ، أَدْعوكم عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ: "َصلّوا بقلوبكم". صِغارى، أنكم تَتكلّمُون كثيراً وتَصلّون قليلاً. إقرأواْ وتأمّلْوا فى الكتاب المقدّسِ، ولتكن الكلماتُ المَكْتوبُة فيه حياةً لَكم. إنى أُشجّعُكم وأَحبُّكم، كي تجدون في الرب سلامَكَم وفرحة العيش. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي. 

رسالة لميرجانا فى 2 مارس 2012​أبنائى الأعزاء؛ من خلال محبّةِ الرب, التى بلا حدودِ, أَجيءُ بينكم وأَدْعوكم بإصرار إلى أحضان إبنِي. 
بقلب أم أُناشدُكم يا أبنائى، بل وأُحذّرُكم أيضاً مراراً وتكراراً، بأنّ تَهتموا بأولئك الذين لمَ يَعرفّوا إبنِي بأن يَكُونوا في المركز الأول لَكم. لا تَسْمحْوا بأنهم, ومن خلال النَظْر إليكم وإلى حياتِكَم، لَمْ يُتغلّبوا برغبة أن يتَعْرفوا عليه. 
صلّوا إلى روحِ القدس أن يكون إبنِي مثارُ إعجاب داخلكم. 
صلّوا أنّ تَكُونَوا حواريين النور الإلهى في زمن الظلمةِ واليأسِ هذا. 
هذا هو زمن تجربتكمَ. 
قدموا مَعي سبحة في اليدّ ومحبّة في القلبِ. إنى أَقُودُكم نحو الفصح في إبنِي. 
صلّوا من أجل الذين أختارهم إبنِي بأنّ يتمكنوا من أَنْ يَعِيشوا دائماً خلاله وفيه, هو الكاهن الأعظم.
شكراً لكم.*


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2013)

*بركتك وشفاعتك يا ام النور تكون مع جميعنا
آمين​*


----------

